# Winter Surf Fishing Tips



## jagarcia10

Didn't want to high jack fishing guru's report so I figure I start a thread on the topic. As usual Big Frost has some good info on this. Anyone else feel free to add some winter surf fishing tips like bait preffered or different methods used.

Origianl question, "How good does the wetsuit work when surf fishing?"



bigfost said:


> Of course, I can't speak for fishing-guru, but I've been using a wetsuit and neoprene boots for a few years now, and I love them.
> 
> I used to use chest waders, but it seemed on every trip I would need to go "just another few yards", and would end up getting water in the waders.
> 
> I use a Farmer John type wetsuit and either a rain jacket, or fleece pullover shirt. Under the wetsuit, I wear polyester thermal underwear. You can use the wetsuit without the underwear, but they add a little extra warmth, and make the wetsuit easier to get on and off.
> 
> I always advise people who surf fish in the winter to bring about three times as many clothes as you think you need. You can always leave the extra in your vehicle, but nothing ruins a trip quicker than being cold.
> 
> Neither the wetsuit nor the boots are waterproof, and the boots and wetsuit are not connected. To stay completely dry, you'd need a dry suit. The principal of a wetsuit is that water gets inside, then warms to body temp. The same happens with the boots.
> 
> Using a wetsuit for surf fishing is a bit different than diving because each time you get out of the water some of the water in the suit drains out, and each time you get back in, some gets back in. So, you never reach total equilibrium. Every time you get in the water, you'll get a little shot of cold water, but nothing unbearable.
> 
> My wetsuit is made by NRS, but I'm sure there are lots of other good brands out there. I will make one recommendation. Try to find one with the zipper in the front - mine does. If your zipper is in the back, and you need to take a leak - well, you get the picture


----------



## jagarcia10

Winter fishing is my favorite because there isn't as many people on the water, no weed and not as many bugs. Plus, its nice and cool at night. As stated before, always bring EXTRA clothes. I like to wear long sleeve rash guards and the under armor hoodies that are waterproof. At night there is nothing more comforting on the beach than making a camp fire! 

My bait of choice in the winter is: (Usually targeting Bull Reds, Big Uglies, Pompano and Shark.)

Crack or whole blue crab
Live/Cut Whiting
Pompano
Sheepshead
Drum


----------



## SurfRunner

Unless you are paddling out, scale you tackle down a little and cast from the beach instead of wading to the first bar.

I use 20lb surf casting tackle. My leader is 100 lb. hand tied mono to smaller swivels and an 8/0 Gamakatsu Octopus hook. Thats all you need for winter red and drum fishing and you can cast it far!

Not saying its the best way, but it works for me and I normally don't get wet.


----------



## bigfost

Again I think we have to define what is being targeted and where we're fishing.

When I surf fish, I'm targeting bull reds and bull black drum with my long rods. I always keep a bait rod in the first gut for whiting, or whatever else comes calling. Most of my fishing takes place between High Island and Sabine Pass.

However, for the bigger fish, my experience is that the majority of my catches come from farther out than during the warmer months.

My standard setup is to wade and cast two rods, and to kayak out two rods at least a couple hundred yards. During the rest of the year, my catches are usually about evenly divided between all the rods. However, during the winter, my kayaked baits account for about 2/3 to 3/4 of my fish.

All my fishing is done during the daytime, and one other pattern I've noticed in winter is that the fish usually don't turn on until after noon. While my fishing day may start no later than mid morning, it's not unusual to have little to no action until 1:00 or 2:00, then catch six or eight fish in the next three hours.

During the winter months, my go-to baits are blue crabs, whiting and mullet (when I can find them) for the big fish, and shrimp and shrimp flavored Fish Bites for the whiting.


----------



## troutless

Bigfost, thanks for the information, Now, I see why I'm not getting the big fish bites in the winter. I need to bring my F&D and yak out my big baits. But first I need to purchase a wet suit.


----------



## bigfost

troutless said:


> Bigfost, thanks for the information, Now, I see why I'm not getting the big fish bites in the winter. I need to bring my F&D and yak out my big baits. But first I need to purchase a wet suit.


There are big fish to be caught close in, just maybe not as many as when it's warmer. Every now and then, I drop a big bait in the wade gut. I've caught a few good fish there.

The basic game plan needs to be the same as the rest of the year. Spread your baits out over as much territory as you can and you should find fish somewhere.


----------



## jagarcia10

Is there a good place to get wetsuits in Houston? They have a few at Sports Authority but I didnt like them. I will probably wait to go down to Corpus and hit up one of the surf shops.


----------



## surfguy

bigfost said:


> There are big fish to be caught close in, just maybe not as many as when it's warmer. Every now and then, I drop a big bait in the wade gut. I've caught a few good fish there.
> 
> The basic game plan needs to be the same as the rest of the year. Spread your baits out over as much territory as you can and you should find fish somewhere.


If you consider Jan-Mar as "winter" months, I've caught some huge Black drum and bull whiting in the wade gut on small shrimp in very rough surf on windy days. As Bigfost said, be diligent on placing different baits everywhere.


----------



## SurfRunner

bigfost said:


> Again I think we have to define what is being targeted and where we're fishing.


You are absolutely right! Conparing Matagorda and High island is like comparing apples to oranges. So is comparing High Island to Surfside, or Surrfside to Matagorda.

One thing I have used during the winter for bullreds with success is jumbo table shrimp. Most people would have a hard time with that thoughh! LOL!


----------



## jagarcia10

SurfRunner said:


> One thing I have used during the winter for bullreds with success is jumbo table shrimp. Most people would have a hard time with that thoughh! LOL!


Haha that's great. Hey, if the fish are not hungy you can always throw them on the pit!

:dance:


----------



## SurfRunner

WHAT said:


> Haha that's great. Hey, if the fish are not hungy you can always throw them on the pit!
> 
> :dance:


And that is exactly what i do! :smile:


----------



## surfguy

WHAT said:


> Is there a good place to get wetsuits in Houston? They have a few at Sports Authority but I didnt like them. I will probably wait to go down to Corpus and hit up one of the surf shops.


Looks like REI store on Westheimer has them:
http://www.rei.com/map/store#

http://www.rei.com/product/832802/nrs-30-farmer-john-wetsuit-mens


----------



## bigfost

SurfRunner said:


> One thing I have used during the winter for bullreds with success is jumbo table shrimp. Most people would have a hard time with that thoughh! LOL!


I know Shadslinger has caught bull reds on jumbo shrimp. I've never tried them. During the winter, my favorite baits are blue crabs and whiting. If I have both of those, I can pretty much guarantee you I'll catch fish.

Some people swear crawfish work as well as crabs, but I've never tried them either.



WHAT said:


> Is there a good place to get wetsuits in Houston? They have a few at Sports Authority but I didnt like them. I will probably wait to go down to Corpus and hit up one of the surf shops.


I bought mine online direct from NRS. I know some people who have gotten some great deals from places like Ebay.


----------



## SurfRunner

bigfost said:


> I know Shadslinger has caught bull reds on jumbo shrimp. I've never tried them. During the winter, my favorite baits are blue crabs and whiting. If I have both of those, I can pretty much guarantee you I'll catch fish.
> 
> Some people swear crawfish work as well as crabs, but I've never tried them either.


Whiting and crab are usually my first choice. I always use jumbo table shrimp cut in small peices for whiting, but there have been times whiting were hard to catch so I used the whole shrimp on my bullred rod.

BTW, I don't kayak my baits, but I usually don't catch them by the numbers during the winter. I do catch enough to keep myself going back. If I catch one or two here or there, I'm happy.


----------



## caddis

Live whiting or chunks? If live, what length range?

What is the line capacity of the reels you're using when you yak baits out?

Great thread, thanks.

Todd


----------



## bigfost

caddis said:


> Live whiting or chunks? If live, what length range?
> 
> What is the line capacity of the reels you're using when you yak baits out?
> 
> Great thread, thanks.
> 
> Todd


I use Whiting chunks or whole whiting, depending on how many Whiting I have and whether I'm casting or yakking. For casting, if the Whiting are big enough, I'll use a chunk about the size of my fist. If all I have is smaller Whiting, I'll cast them whole up to about 8". If I'm yakking, I'll use whole whiting up to around 12". Honestly, I don't find fishing them alive makes much difference.

I like the medium crabs where I buy mine. I just break off the tips of the shell to let some smell out, and use them whole.

I use two Penn Jigmasters for my winter yakking reels. Both are loaded with 150 yards of 50# braid, then topped off with 25# mono. I would guess I have about 400 total yards of line.


----------



## surfguy

bigfost said:


> I use Whiting chunks or whole whiting, depending on how many Whiting I have and whether I'm casting or yakking. For casting, if the Whiting are big enough, I'll use a chunk about the size of my fist. If all I have is smaller Whiting, I'll cast them whole up to about 8". If I'm yakking, I'll use whole whiting up to around 12". Honestly, I don't find fishing them alive makes much difference.
> 
> I like the medium crabs where I buy mine. I just break off the tips of the shell to let some smell out, and use them whole.
> 
> I use two Penn Jigmasters for my winter yakking reels. Both are loaded with 150 yards of 50# braid, then topped off with 25# mono. I would guess I have about 400 total yards of line.


Bigfost, since you mentioned yakking out baits, I assume you fish alone sometimes and was wondering how you manage your rods while you are yakking. Do you just set the drag low enough to allow line to spool off but not too low to cause a backlash? Do you yak them out 1 or 2 at a time while your rods are unattended?


----------



## SurfRunner

caddis said:


> Live whiting or chunks? If live, what length range?


Chunks


----------



## bigfost

surfguy said:


> Bigfost, since you mentioned yakking out baits, I assume you fish alone sometimes and was wondering how you manage your rods while you are yakking. Do you just set the drag low enough to allow line to spool off but not too low to cause a backlash? Do you yak them out 1 or 2 at a time while your rods are unattended?


I do fish alone most of the time. I have a rack that fits in the stake pockets at the back of my truck that has two rod holders on it. Those are for the rods I'll be yakking. It both elevated my rods and holds them securely while I'm running baits out. Unless the wind or current is too bad, if two bait need to go out, I take them both at the same time. As you guessed, I put just enough drag on the reels to keep them from backlashing.

Running baits, while other baits are in the water, is the spookiest part of the day. I have had baits picked up while I was out in the kayak, and once even lost a rod and reel. When I got back to the beach, the pvc holder was laying down and there was a skid mark going to the water. Evidently something big jumped on that one while I was out in the kayak.

I just try to get out and back as quickly as I can.


----------



## jagarcia10

surfguy said:


> Looks like REI store on Westheimer has them:
> http://www.rei.com/map/store#
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/832802/nrs-30-farmer-john-wetsuit-mens





bigfost said:


> I bought mine online direct from NRS. I know some people who have gotten some great deals from places like Ebay.


Thanks. I think im going to hold off until I go to Corpus in a couple of weeks.

I usually kayak 2 baits out as well. Adjust your drag accordingly and make sure to look back every once in a while to check if your lines are tangled. This doesn't really work well if the surf is rough or if the current is moving. 

During Shakathon I managed to wipe out all 4 of my lines while trying to yak out 2 baits. 
:headknock


----------



## surfguy

I finally decided to get a wetsuit for the winter fishing that lay ahead but I probably won't get to use it until mid-Jan at the earliest with the holidays coming up. Just a few tips for anyone thinking about getting one: I read all the tips Bigfost and others provided and the online reviews. I went with the NRS "Steamer" with front zipper. All the reviews suggested to get a size larger than they suggest and I'm here to tell ya, they were right. I'm 6'3" - 230lbs. The sizing charts online said order the XL. I ordered the XXL (the biggest one they have). It fit perfect. Had I ordered the XL, I would not be able to breathe.


----------



## surfguy

surfguy said:


> I finally decided to get a wetsuit for the winter fishing that lay ahead but I probably won't get to use it until mid-Jan at the earliest with the holidays coming up. Just a few tips for anyone thinking about getting one: I read all the tips Bigfost and others provided and the online reviews. I went with the NRS "Steamer" with front zipper. All the reviews suggested to get a size larger than they suggest and I'm here to tell ya, they were right. I'm 6'3" - 230lbs. The sizing charts online said order the XL. I ordered the XXL (the biggest one they have). It fit perfect. Had I ordered the XL, I would not be able to breathe.


CORRECTION: I got the 3XXXL. The 2XXL would never have fit.


----------



## bigfost

surfguy said:


> I finally decided to get a wetsuit for the winter fishing that lay ahead but I probably won't get to use it until mid-Jan at the earliest with the holidays coming up. Just a few tips for anyone thinking about getting one: I read all the tips Bigfost and others provided and the online reviews. I went with the NRS "Steamer" with front zipper. All the reviews suggested to get a size larger than they suggest and I'm here to tell ya, they were right. I'm 6'3" - 230lbs. The sizing charts online said order the XL. I ordered the XXL (the biggest one they have). It fit perfect. Had I ordered the XL, I would not be able to breathe.


NRS has a "Grizzly" line of wetsuits that are cut larger for us bigger guys. I think my Grizzly Farmer John is a 2X, and I'm 6'4, 250 pounds. I did have to order optional extensions for the shoulder straps. Without them I could only speak in a soprano voice with the suit on.


----------



## surfguy

bigfost said:


> NRS has a "Grizzly" line of wetsuits that are cut larger for us bigger guys. I think my Grizzly Farmer John is a 2X, and I'm 6'4, 250 pounds. I did have to order optional extensions for the shoulder straps. Without them I could only speak in a soprano voice with the suit on.


LOL! Got to protect the valuables.


----------



## Anderson111

YEah that was the good thougts by all of you my friends actually i am a surfboard and Kayak rdier and i was searching for this informaiton and thinking to made a thread for this information but i think i have no need to made any thread for this information this is good thanks for this ...


----------



## shadslinger

The first year I studied the surf hard and did well on big surf fish I was making the drive down from Livingston about every other week end. I started in the summer, and fought weeds until I learned there is no way to win that war from the sand, but come fall and the red hot fishing I was spoiled the fishing was so good. 
When winter came it was a new game and I tried hard, but did not have much luck.
After a couple of trips with only one or two fish and a couple out right skunks I found my self on the beach close to sun down and no fish.
I baited up a jumbo shrimp I had bought to take home to eat and as soon as it hit the bottom it was gone. It did not seem like a bait stealer, so I baited up again with the rather costly bait and watched the rod close. Lost that bait too, so the next one I held the rod and hooked up. That trip I caught a couple of more before the sun set and snatched victory from the jaws of defeat.
Later on I met Big Lou, a real surf legend, and we talked about using jumbo shrimp and he told me about using kale hooks when using shrimp. Then when I tried them my hook up ratio went up, but I still had to hold the rod. You get one chance with the shrimp and then the bait is gone.
It was hard to switch to kales after just learning about the magic of circle hooks. I found it to be another trick in the bag to use, can't have too many of them!


----------



## [email protected]

I don't head out earliy because I want the water to warm up. I always try to find the mud. Don't be afraid to fish close.
This is how I prep my crabs.
http://catchingbigfish.net/CRABTIPS.html


----------



## bigfost

[email protected] said:


> I don't head out earliy because I want the water to warm up. I always try to find the mud. Don't be afraid to fish close.
> This is how I prep my crabs.
> http://catchingbigfish.net/CRABTIPS.html


Good tutorial!

This guy catches a fish every now and then. :fish:

Hey Oscar, I haven't seen anything from you in a while. We need to get together again one of these days.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm ready when yo uare. Just let me know. No yaking for me until the water warms up.


----------



## bigfost

[email protected] said:


> I'm ready when yo uare. Just let me know. No yaking for me until the water warms up.


PM sent


----------



## Spectaker

For anyone in Houston, Fiesta at 1960/249 has a whole.buncha of blue crabs. 3.99/lb.


----------

